# 10MM Carbine Report



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Dont you just love the 10mm carbine? I dubbed him THOR; and yes, that is 100 yards, open sights. Just a shade over 1 1/2 inch groups with this light reload.

I shoot these practice loads in my Glock 20 KKM extended barrel as well.

Cant wait to get a good tactical 1-4 to 1-6 on it and dial it in! The ultimate hog gun.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

pretty sweet. ever chronograph that thing?


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Yup. I have been running Longshot and 800x in my heavy load. My "heavy" load, a 180 grain XTP bullet on top of Longshot, has have been scooting along at about 1550 to 1600 fps. I have pushed them up near 1700 fps but backed off when I thought Pandora was about to climb out of Her box. Change the spring weight and increase the recoil buffer inertia and strange things start to happen in these blow back systems. 

The load referenced above with the target used a 155 grain XTP bullet; it is light but I have not chronographed it. I developed it so as to be able to re-use the brass. My heavy load destroys the brass. 

It would be exciting to see if I could get the 155 grain XTPs over 2000 fps. But my current 155grain load referenced above with the target cycles so well; and is so accurate I hate to mess with it. Plus the brass is not bulged beyond use (common in normal 10mm loads at 37000 psi).


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Jungle

Tell us more about your Oly Arms set up. A 10mm isn't a common toy.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Its a basic setup. I currently run it with Rock River peep sights. It has the collapsible stock from CAA. Installed Magpul picatanny rails are on the front. The magazines are OEM but are not great. I can only run about 10 to 15 rounds (of 19 max) out of the magazines. I would love to find some of the original modified UZI mags. 

To make a very long story short I currently have the OEM recoil spring in place. The heavy springs did some wierd stuff I wont go into. But I did find that a moderately heavy buffer works great; but not the really heavy H4 buffer. That was bad. I think I found the sweet spot now though with the load, standard recoil spring and moderately heavy H2 buffer. 

This rifle is a PHd dissertation in Physics waiting to happen for sure. 

I am getting ready to mount a Fullfield II TAC30 scope on it for hog and deer to 150 yards max.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*10mm*

i Saw your post about your 10mm carbine and I wondered if you wouldnt, sell, donate or trade a few cartridges for my collection I have just begun. Any other cartridges out of the ordinary? Thanks!


----------

